# Fuel filler fumes leak



## Dan9 (Sep 18, 2004)

Hey,

I filled my car full of gas a month or so ago and parked on thje 'other' side of the street, with the back driver side wheel on the storm drain and woke up next morning to find fuel leaking out and running down the filler tube and a puddle under the car. I moved it to the opposite side of the street and it dried up quick.

I had replaced the gas cap awhile back because it had stopped 'hissing' when I took it off, but the new one makes no difference (first clue!)

OK so now I don't fill it past 3/4 or so but I think teh air is getting in wherever the leak is and crapping up my fuel efficiency AND I can smell gas back there. Also my new tire is getting slightly discolored I think from the fumes.

Before I whip off the wheel and start removing ancient splash guard screws, has anyone fixed this? Is there a main gasket there or what? I doubt the filler tube is perforated up there since lower down where the road salt etc can get it is is still solid.

I need to fix this this week I think it is dangerous to have my tank full of hot air! Plus ga$ is still through the roof here (about, what 4.50 a gallon here at the moment for regular!?)

Alright thanks for any wisdom.

have a hot one.

D


----------



## JerryB (Nov 1, 2003)

Hey Dan,

I had a same problem. I did replace my filler tube and it solved it. Try to determine first where the gas is leaking from. Go to a gas station and take a peek while filling it up. Then decide if you want to replace filler tube or one of two rubber pipes. Job is fairly easy but can get a little aggravating. Tube is quite long, suspension gets in the way while removing it . If you replace that tube top bracket is flimsy so you may need some pliers or visegrips to hold it... Get parts from the dealer to avoid fitment issues - filler tube costs about $45. Should not take you more than an hour to check and replace everything.
Good luck !


----------



## JerryB (Nov 1, 2003)

Answering directly to the question: There is no any gaskets. Tank - rubber pipes - filler tube plus some clamps. Filler tube is bolted to the body by 3 bolts and nothing else.


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

I have issues with my tank and filler tube also. I am replacing the filler tube, vent pipe and filler hoses. those may be leaking. the one that connects the hard tube to the tank. There are 2 hoses. they are about 22.00. The tube filler is about 26.00? I think. My tank is rusting on the seams and in order to fix it, I have to remove it and drain and all that, so I am getting a new tank, filler pipe and the works. 

Chris 92 classic


----------



## Dan9 (Sep 18, 2004)

OK well I replaced the filler tube. The only major PITA was getting off 1 very tough bolt that bolts into a little wimpy tab on the chassis - without breaking the tab off.

So then I go fill up - and get a leak somewhere on top of the tank 

So we went for a nice long drive and when the tank was down to 2/3, no more leak, but still some fumes.

I will go and try and get the O-ring for the service hole for the top of the tank before thinking of more drastic measures.

the old filler tube had a huge hole along the weld seam. Also, there was about an entire dustpan full of dirt and sand up all in the wheel well. I scraped it all out (I guess it binds in there with the yearly rustproofing grease) and then sprayed everything with asphalt undercoating.

My vacations aren't typical. My neighbours think I'm nuts. But they all like the way the sentra looks


----------



## fx3 (Jul 26, 2006)

Are these tanks common to rust out??? I have a 91 with a fuel leak. Ther eis a slice in the filler hose but not sure if its totaly through or not. The whole bottom of the passanger side of th etank is/was covered with gas. I cleaned it all off and JB wended the seam and above the lip as best as possible.


----------



## Dan9 (Sep 18, 2004)

I dunno but I have a new tank on now. Next will be the rest of the fuel lines I guess and the pump...


----------

